# Changing setup to Hydro



## rockydog (Sep 30, 2006)

I am building a Drip Irrigation system in a 3.5 x 3.5 x 7ft grow box. The system will be resurculating the water. I know to flush every week, but how often do I change the nutrient solution? Do I do that weekly too, or can I just top off and adjust my pH and PPM to the seeting I want them at?


----------



## rockydog (Sep 30, 2006)

wow no hydro growers on today?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey dude ... I don't think it's neccessary to flush the rig once a week. I reckon flush it once half way through the grow and then again a week or two before you harvest. Some people don't even bother flushing half way through, only at the end.

One of the main reasons for flushing is to clean your kit out so it doesn't get bunged up with muck or if you mess up your water by overfeeding or over adjusting.

When the plants are small if you use too much ph down you will have to flush. It is only when the plants get a bit hardier that they will be able to cope with both ph up and down

I flushed mine half through but thinking back on it wan't really needed.

To answer your question, yes, you can just keep the nutrients topped up to the required level. You should check your levels every couple of days.

Remember to check the ph AFTER you feed them because the nutes will affect the ph of the water. Hope this helps

Regards Runbhemp


----------



## rockydog (Oct 1, 2006)

It does  indeed help a geat deal. I will be using rockwool ccubes though, and from what I understand, they tend to get salt buildup from unused nutrients. I have read once a week and I have read once every 5 to 6 weeks. Thanks for the response, Rockydog now hydro grower.


----------



## KADE (Oct 1, 2006)

You absolutely need to change that res every 10-14 days... I do it every 7, because I like a steady weekly schedule.... It is not flushing.. that is done end of the grow... you are ''leeching'' nutrients and salts from the plants...   When you wanna do it.. say every 14 days...  turn ur pump off... wait for the water to drain... dump the water... put in a lil clean water... swish out ne crap... dump that... put clean ph water in.. run it for ~ a day... then new water w/ new nutes.. 
If you have a ppm/tds/ec meter definately top up your nutes.. usually you dont want nething over 2000ppm for most nute mixes... Remember the plants absorb different amounts of each nutrient. So do your research on what the plants use more of one thing then others.

Ph should be checked every day if possible... every 2 days at the latest... it doesn't take long for the solution to change, especially when the girls are flowering. A couple gallons doesn't go too far.

The reason you NEED to do this is: Hydroponic Nutrients start breaking down the second you mix them together... ALWAYS put the water in first.. then nutes/ph after for that same reason.

Wanna see something gross? (do this in another place then ur growroom) Take a bowl of water.. put nutes in it.. and let it sit for a few weeks... u'll get a nice white broken up chedder cheese kind of effect... that is your nutes breaking down.

Hydro is easy to do.. you'll love the drip system.. I haven't gotten any girls in mine yet.. i'm awaiting more roots... but I still like to see it in action... normally aero allows no water to really be seen... 

Have you seen what I built on the weekend?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6122
New setup, new design. I'm at the same steps as you.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 2, 2006)

I guess it's all about what works for you. I only changed water once halfway through the grow.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5974


----------

